# My first dry felted soap.



## Jezzy (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is my first try at dry felting. I am going to make some more of these to get rid of my partial gells... Ugggg. I hate those things.  :wink: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 19, 2011)

Much nicer than mine...I'll have to take a pic of my first attempt.  I saw an ad in my local craigslist for wool roving, I emailed the lady about it and she sold it to me and shipped it to me because I couldn't meet her even though we were only about 30 miles apart.  I got 2 big boxes of the most gorgeous wools and alpaca's.  All sorts of colors and the tools to felt with.  I can't believe she didn't want this.   Anyway, I wet felted some of my uglies but haven't tried to dry felt.  Did you felt the egg onto the background first and then wrap it around the soap? Or did you wrap it first and then felt the egg on?  I have one plain and then one with a felted leaf..have to give you credit Jezzy for trying something with such detail your first time.  Good job.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm totally impressed... felting is so far above my head. I think you did a great job!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute!  That is adorable!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh that is so cute


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks   

I never knew you could needle felt til I saw this and she inspired me to try it. I really like it much more than felting with water. Mine just looked sloppy..

http://traumseifen.blogspot.com/2009/08 ... orial.html

I love the things she makes, they are so beautiful! Her soap is really pretty too!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 20, 2011)

I felted the background first and then did the egg. I wanted to do a sun and flower too but my husband said leave it as it is unless I put a bunny in there. Yeah right a bunny. I am happy that the egg looks like a egg more or less. I will leave my bunny for next year when I have practiced more...


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely I bet soap that has been felted is a dream to wash with.........great site thanks for sharing


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 20, 2011)

So cute for easter!


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 20, 2011)

Grey job .I love the creative possibilities with this.


----------



## llineb (Mar 1, 2011)

I love that!  I just ordered my felting supplies last week after reading a tutorial on this forum.  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## mamabear (Mar 1, 2011)

I have always wanted to try this but have never bought the supplies for it.


----------



## scouter139 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wanted to post pictures of the lot of wool roving I bought through our local Craigslist






















Two big boxes of beautiful alpaca and wool.  All colors, one box of all natural undyed and the other with dyed in purples, oranges, greens and a box of Mauch chunky roving which has a bunch of little balls of all kinds of colors.  The person used some but not much, it also included some tools.  Everyone should keep on the lookout, you just never know where a great find will pop up.


----------



## Jezzy (Mar 2, 2011)

Wooo hooo!!! Awesome!!! Post some pics here! Itis totally addicting... I should have taken pics of the others I have made... It us time consuming but  pretty easy and addicting! I can't keep up with my requests for the soaps and what a way to get rid of those half gels!!! I will post pics of the bunnies I am working on..

Are you going to needle felt?


----------



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

That's so super cute!


----------



## scouter139 (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope to start needle felting, I played with it and did a couple simple shapes.  I bought tiny cookie cutters at the craft store made for petifours and have been using them.  I gave my needle felted bar to my granddaughter and she loves it.  My first felting attempt fell apart.  I keep learning and watching videos to try and get it right.  The tools include a square brush to felt on but I'm going to try and find a piece of foam to have a bigger area.  

I keep trying to get on the website you linked Jezzy but my computer freezes everytime I try.  I'm going to have to try and watch it at work.  

I have a couple plain bars felted with colored lines I'll try and post later.  

My granddaughter (7 years old) and I made a felted hat the other day...it is very colorful.  It isn't perfect and it was our first but I'll take a picture of that also.  We're going to make another and have learned that you must crisscross the fibers and not leave any thin spots to get a nice felted hat.  Our next one will be better. I'll post a picture of that too when she tries it on after it completely dries.  

And yeah, I'm addicted.  :wink:


----------



## Jezzy (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are the soaps that I did today. I am going to wash them and then the needle marks will be gone. This is so much fun!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are cute!


----------



## scouter139 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh...too cute.  Do you felt the design on the soap or felt the design on the wool and then felt the whole thing on the bar?  I gotta get the hang of it. 
Here are the tools that came with the wool, what else would you recommend Jezzy? 
Also are some shapes I made...simple but it starts to give you the feel of needle felting and my felted bars....again, simple to start.


----------



## Jezzy (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like you are good to go scouter139! What you might want to get is some more needles, different sizes fine, medium and big a few more wooden needle holders. Ones that hold single needles for the tiny areas. That one on the left holds more right? I use that one to cover the soap in felt. It is faster that way! 

I completely felt my soap one color then I do the designing... 

Yours look great!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2011)

I LOVE the felted soaps!  Especially the one with the handle. Too cute!  Looks like a little purse to me. 

I've needle felted before but I'm curious how do you needle felt onto the soap?  

I tried using the link that you posted and it's in German.   :? 

I've got roving, I've got needles and I've got soap.  Shall I just start stabbing?    If logic serves me correctly, you would stab into soap that's only semi-cured?  Meaning that it's sorta soft yet?? Correct?

I tried wet felting once by wrapping the soap with roving then rubbing it on a sushi mat.  It was a lot of work for something that didn't turn out so well.  I didn't like it so I haven't tried it again.  I'd sure like to see if I can make it work out!


----------



## Jezzy (Mar 2, 2011)

I have no problems poking the soap. That soap is 6 weeks old. Just be careful because the needles break easily. 

Yup the link is in German but there are a lot if good pics!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

They are all gorgeous, I think you are both VERY talented. I love'm!


----------

